# help identify beautiful opea please



## machiavelli (Jun 14, 2009)

starts at 58 seconds. It's so beautiful and haunting.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Sorry I can't identify it,nor did it sound like opera, I think the singer is Andrea Bocelli (look him up you might find what your looking for) and the other special effects noise and stuff were making it hard to hear.


----------



## machiavelli (Jun 14, 2009)

I will look into it.


----------



## jhar26 (Jul 6, 2008)

It's "Miss Sarajevo" by U2 and Pavarotti.


----------



## machiavelli (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow. Thanks alot.


----------

